
I Didn’t Write This Column. I Spoke It - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/opinion/screenless-internet.html
======
ramblerman
> Writing by speaking has quietly revolutionized how I work. It has made my
> writing more conversational and less precious

I beg to differ.

> I mean a new physical method for the painstaking task of chiseling the
> formless geologic schists inside my brain into words and sentences crisp and
> coherent enough to please at least a few of my fellow human beings.

~~~
skilled
Reads like someone tried to put his feet behind his head mid-sentence.

------
liamdiprose
I just had a look on the Play store for a voice recording app and came across
"Live Transcribe" by "Research at Google".

It's ridiculously good at picking up and transcribing my voice.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.aud...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe)

~~~
skilled
Is it me or is there no way to store the transcript? Looks to me like it
doesn't even allow basic copy and paste.

~~~
liamdiprose
Yeah. I can't find anyway to save the text either. Looks like the app is
targeted towards deaf/mute people when looking at accessibility features it
includes (e.g. phonecall texting).

It would be cool if they added a way to save text (and audio) though.

------
skilled
Is anyone else on HN doing this and are there any tips you can share?
Specifically, software and processing.

Would love to learn more.

